# Strong urine odor in dirt flooring



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My 10x10 barn, houses a Pygmy and a Nigerian Dwarf, and has a dirt floor.
Recently I've noticed that the urine odor is so strong, even though the window are left open at all times.
Especially in the morning, after they've been locked inside all night.

I'm especially concerned, as I'll be bringing home a new kid in July, and want to avoid any respiratory issues.

I've used both barn lime and Sweet PDZ...neither has really helped. 
Is there anything else I can use on dirt that will neutralize the odor?

If not, my next question would be...what about new dirt and stall mats??


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I would think lime would help but its not,you could put in new dirt,are you using anything to soak up any urine ,sawdust or hay bedding ,hopefully someone will have an answer


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you tryed spraying bleach?

Or taking up a layer or 2 of dirt up?

Horse stall mats<3333 im saving up for some!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

WillowGem said:


> My 10x10 barn, houses a Pygmy and a Nigerian Dwarf, and has a dirt floor.
> Recently I've noticed that the urine odor is so strong, even though the window are left open at all times.
> Especially in the morning, after they've been locked inside all night.
> 
> ...


What kind of bedding are you using?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Have you tryed spraying bleach?
> 
> Or taking up a layer or 2 of dirt up?
> 
> ...


Don't spray bleach on areas heavily soaked in urine!!

Chlorine bleach + ammonia = Chlorine gas!

My sister works in a dive diner and went to clean the men's room (normally the male cook's job, or so he said) because of a complaint about the pee smell. Not knowing about bleach and ammonia she sprayed the area with bleach water and ended up in the hospital for minor burns to her throat and lungs. Luckily it was a well ventilated room with a good fan.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I put peedz down it is for horse stalls but this year no smell during kidding when they stay there over night! I will get a picture of the bag for you, I bought it last year and still have a ton. I put it down when I change the straw ever 2-3 days and if I notice any smell I sprinkle it down!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need to strip out a couple layers of dirt before putting new down. The other thing you could do is get limestone. I use clean limestone and you have to keep replacing it every so often.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I haven't been putting bedding on the dirt since the weather's been warmer.
They have a sleeping shelf that I cover with straw and used hay, but I rake that out every day.
Should I be covering the dirt, will that keep the odor down?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd try putting something on the spot where they like to pee - some kind of bedding. 
We have a small barn, and put my kids 4-H goats inside their stalls every night. It gets stinky with urine too, so I put the lime down and make sure air gets in there by leaving doors opens. I always put wasted hay down in the spots they prefer to pee in, so it can help soak it up. After we clean we put down Lime especially if it's really wet or real stinky.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Baking soda helps here.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I put shaving down and rake that out everymonth ish

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

WillowGem said:


> Should I be covering the dirt, will that keep the odor down?


Lime or PDZ can only neutralize if they come into contact with the urine, try using the lime or PDZ in conjunction with bedding. The bedding helps keep the urine from soaking into the dirt, and the lime/PDZ can then neutralize it better. I put down lime, then rebed. The only time I have a problem is when the girls "live" in the sheds - aka extended rain/blizzard.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Out of the box thinking,

You have a 10x10 barn. Can you move the barn?


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I use stall dry after cleaning all the old straw out and it works amazing for dirt floors


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally like the new dirt and stall matt idea , not so much the bleach idea , lolol
I have stall mats and we love them. You will have to make sure the ground is level when putting them down. Also , you will have to take them out maybe once a year and clean up the "urine blocks" that get in between the matts. No big deal IMO. 
And I would be using some sort of bedding on the dirt for now so it can soak up the urine. My husband wants a dirt floor in the new barn and I want stall matts. I think they are well worth the investment.
Animals are off the ground which is always a good thing and it keeps them warmer IMO.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

The best thing I ever did for my old barn was to put down a layer (about 3" thick) of pea gravel. Then I put sweet PDZ and their bedding on top of that. It drains SO much better than the dirt floor did. In fact, I was just working on getting a load to put down in my new barn since I've had just the dirt floor in there for the last couple of months since I moved the goats, and the urine odor is terrible.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a dirt floor in my goat stall and it gets pretty urine soaked. I spray it with white vinegar and let it dry, then I put baking soda down on the floor. That helps to cut the odor.

I have used the enzyme stuff you get for spraying in the house to get rid of animal odors. Its expensive for large areas but it works well.

After I do any of the above, i let it dry and then cover it with dry pine shavings.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> Out of the box thinking,
> 
> You have a 10x10 barn. Can you move the barn?


Yes! If it's on skids and you have the ability to move it every so often it's a great solution. Makes it 200% easier to clean (we just use tractor with bucket attachment) and I think it's good for disease/worm prevention too.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Moving the barn is not an option, Erik L.  That would make it too easy, right? 
Where it is, is where it stays.

While I think on this, I have some questions about the different options.

Stall mats: Can you put straw on them, or do you leave them bare?

Pea gravel/lime stone: How hard is it to clean the bedding/straw from that? 
With the dirt floor I have now, I just rake it all out.

Stall Dry: Is that the same as Sweet PDZ? 
I haven't seen Stall Dry at TSC. 



lottsagoats said:


> I have used the enzyme stuff you get for spraying in the house to get rid of animal odors. Its expensive for large areas but it works well.


I was looking at something called Bye Bye Odor on the Hoegger's website.
Has anyone tried that?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Stall matts: I dont out hay down or else it some how dissapears??? I use shavings. 
But yes you put shavings or hay down. 
Its easy to clean out

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Also look at gym floor mats.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Stall matts: I dont out hay down or else it some how dissapears???


Kind of like the sock in the clothes dryer...heehee! 

Thanks, I think I may try new dirt and stall mats...better start saving up.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Try taking a few layers of dirt up before putting new dirt down

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You will LOVE stall matts ! So easy to clean , and you can use any type of bedding you want , doesnt matter. I would suggest using a plastic pitchfork while doing the stall because the heavy duty metal ones could tear or puncture them . A few of those is OK , but alot of holes and tears can shorten the lifespan of them. IMO.
They just need to be fitted properly in your barn. You dont want bedding and urine building up underneath any of them.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll be picking up some stall mats this weekend.
I also plan on digging out some of the stinky dirt and replacing it with pea gravel before I put the mats down.
Does that sound like a good idea or not? 
Would it be better with only dirt underneath them?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great , your gonna love how easy it is to clean the stall once they are down. I dont really know if it would be worth putting down anything else other then fresh dirt. I think you will be able to pack down the dirt nice and evenly . I would put dirt , but maybe someone else has input on this 

And , another thing missy , Arthur is NOT fruity 
He is such a lovebug and maybe a little bit extreme sometimes 
But you must admit , he is the most adorable little fella you could ever have


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> And , another thing missy , Arthur is NOT fruity


LOL...."Fruity" was a direct quote from the e-mail the breeder sent me  I love my fruity little guy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know  Im just kidding with ya. 
I love him too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you think that the gravel could shift after a while ?
I will be in your situation soon . I will have dirt flooring in the big barn and I will be putting mats down too.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Do you think that the gravel could shift after a while ?
> I will be in your situation soon . I will have dirt flooring in the big barn and I will be putting mats down too.


I've been doing some research on what's the best "stuff" to put underneath them...here's what I've found:

_"For dirt or clay floors, you'll need enough gravel (crushed rock, sized 3/8" to 5/8") to fill the stall area up to about 1" below the desired level. _
_Don't use pea gravel or sand; these footing types are too mushy and won't compact."_

Pooh!!  This is going to be trickier than I thought.
So now I have to dig out the stinky stuff and fill with gravel. *sigh*
I'd better start killing the hubs with kindness....I have some work in store for him...heehee!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I agree that pea gravel would be too mushy to put under your mats. That's why I like to use it -- because it "gives" when they lie down on it, so it's softer than regular gravel. But underneath your stall mats, you would want something that wouldn't move and shift.


----------

